# Pissed !!



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

A week or so ago my boss hired a new crew of tapers not finishers. They started on a 5 unit on capital hill in seattle. Job was an easy level 4 smooth. Tuesday my boss said they had 2 units ready for me to prime. I showed up to mask and spray and it looked like they tried to sand the first coat and call it FINISHED. I went to another unit and told the guy he wasn't even close and I have to have all 5 units complete on Wednesday he says no problem. Yesterday I drove back to the job and they had 2 units sanded and were working on the others. The units weren't up to our quality but not horrible. I decided to mask all the units and then start spraying. We use some pretty expensive primer surfacer for our level 4 jobs it fills the sanding scratches and such. As I sprayed units behind them they got worse and worse. Nothing a little after prime touchups couldn't fix. So I told them to come first thing in the morning and walk all the units and I would come later and spot prime the touchups. I even stayed late and walked every wall with a lite and penciled for them. I got back there at about 1:30 today and nothing was done nobody on site. At this point I was furious ! I called the guy and he says they are just fine the way they are. I told him we would not be paying for a **** finish and hung up. 15 minutes later he had 8 guys working on the units and had all of them done in 1 hour. As they were leaving he says are you texturing today ? I guess the boss forgot to tell him smooth.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm just having a bad week. Even my company truck started spewing water this morning. So it's in the shop while I drive around the 2 ton flatbed.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> As they were leaving he says are you texturing today ? I guess the boss forgot to tell him smooth.


Or ...He knew it was smooth...And he tried to see what he could get by with? Huh....Was he bull****ting you Mike?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Well I hope the next 10 units he is doing look better. But those get texture.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

drywallmike08 said:


> a week or so ago my boss hired a new crew of tapers not finishers. They started on a 5 unit on capital hill in seattle. Job was an easy level 4 smooth. Tuesday my boss said they had 2 units ready for me to prime. I showed up to mask and spray and it looked like they tried to sand the first coat and call it finished. I went to another unit and told the guy he wasn't even close and i have to have all 5 units complete on wednesday he says no problem. Yesterday i drove back to the job and they had 2 units sanded and were working on the others. The units weren't up to our quality but not horrible. I decided to mask all the units and then start spraying. We use some pretty expensive primer surfacer for our level 4 jobs it fills the sanding scratches and such. As i sprayed units behind them they got worse and worse. Nothing a little after prime touchups couldn't fix. So i told them to come first thing in the morning and walk all the units and i would come later and spot prime the touchups. I even stayed late and walked every wall with a lite and penciled for them. I got back there at about 1:30 today and nothing was done nobody on site. At this point i was furious ! I called the guy and he says they are just fine the way they are. I told him we would not be paying for a **** finish and hung up. 15 minutes later he had 8 guys working on the units and had all of them done in 1 hour. As they were leaving he says are you texturing today ? I guess the boss forgot to tell him smooth.


 you dont belong here, leave!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Who doesn't belong here ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Who doesn't belong here ?


And now you have met Mudstar Mike! :thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

The Happy Taper is back with his incessant words of wisdom!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh come on Mudstar ! Don't hit and run. I'm sure your reply to his question will be just as entertaining as your request of him.:yes::thumbup:


----------

